

Show HN: vim-hackernews - ryanss
https://github.com/ryanss/vim-hackernews

======
fabiofzero
Well, it certainly looks better than the current Hacker News design.

~~~
thejerz
Really? How so?

------
evilduck
The Emacs community embraced vim through evil-mode, the vim community is now
implementing the rest of the OS.

~~~
na85
I'd love to have _M-x hackernews_ for wasting time.

~~~
peri
Ah, uhm... as someone who has m-x TIMEWASTERDUJOUR for a while, be careful :)

------
atmosx
I didn't play with the HN API but I wonder if it's possible to post comments
using the API. I haven't seen any program support user comments, it would be
neat to be able to post comments using vim :-)

~~~
ryanss
Hi, plugin author here.

It's not currently possible to post comments using the official API (or any of
the unofficial APIs), but this probably wouldn't be difficult to implement
using a standard POST request to the actual Hacker News web server. The harder
part would be getting the interface for posting comments inside of Vim user
friendly; it would probably be similar to how fugitive.vim lets you enter git
commit messages.

I will definitely look into adding this to the plugin if enough interest is
shown.

~~~
habosa
I implemented ajax comment posting for the HNES Chrome Extension, which is
open source. It's a dirty hack but it works. Check out the source:

[https://github.com/etcet/hnes](https://github.com/etcet/hnes)

------
sagarjauhari
Pretty awesome! My default browser is Chrome and I have Vimium installed - and
its a really good to be able to press 'O' on a HN link and continue on Chrome
with the same navigation (j, k, ..)

Based on the way I read HN, some customization that I would definitely want to
do are:

1\. Headline navigation (mapped to 'j') - move cursor to the next headline
instead of the next line

2\. <Enter> / O opens the link in browser instead of the HN thread

3\. Opened links get blurred

4\. Quick page reload mapping and Auto reload

But this is purely based on my style of reading HN.

~~~
swimfar
I've wanted something similar to that headline navigation in a browser for a
long time. Often times when reading blog-style webpages I want to scroll down
to the next story (skipping the rest of the currently displayed story). Using
page down requires multiple presses and often leaves the next story half on
the page. I would like the next heading to be displayed at the top so it's
always in the same spot and so it also maximizes the amount of the story
that's displayed on the screen.

I don't know how this could be implemented nicely, though, without making it
site specific. I'll have to look into vimium to see if I could at least do it
for the sites I visit often. If vimium doesn't allow that kind of
customization, pentadactyl and vimperator look like other possible options.

------
ponytech
It will be very useful at work for reading HN and pretending I am working :)

------
Killswitch
I dig your vim theme, can we get some info on that?

~~~
ryanss
You can checkout my vim configuration here:
[https://github.com/ryanss/vim](https://github.com/ryanss/vim)

It's just a single, well-commented .vimrc file a little over 100 lines long.
The main plugins that add to the visual appearance are the jellybean
colorscheme and the fancy status line comes from vim-airline.

~~~
lfender6445
thanks for turning me on to jellybean, what a great scheme. awesome plugin
btw!

------
guillaume8375
Does anyone think it would be complicated to port it to Sublime Text? I'd like
to, but I'm learning to program.

------
yzh
This is gonna so reduce my productivity dude.

------
roylez
Reading comments in this thread reminds me how talented people are and how
much superfluous engery there is in them.

------
alexbardas
Great and very useful plugin. Good job!

------
ecthiender
Super cool stuff!

I also agree with few others here. Adding comments support would be so
awesome.

~~~
avinassh
Is that possible via HN API? or it has to do HTTP requests in CLI?

~~~
ecthiender
The author of the plugin mentions in this thread above, it has to be done via
sending POST requests directly to the HN endpoints, and also mentions if this
gains enough demand, he might implement it.

I am trying to vote up for the comment support.

------
aceperry
LOL, so cool. I prefer to read HN in a browser though.

------
owly
Fun!

------
tunnuz
Amazing!

------
myrandomcomment
Ugh! If you want stuff like this then switch to EMACS.

